# Chat room buddy/buddies wanted



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I would like to bring to your attention to the use of the chat-room in meeting and supporting
other single members by way of live chat. 
Perhaps you already use chat and want to meet a buddy ?


If anyone's interested in popping into the chat-room, I can assure you will be made welcome  
or maybe you would prefer a singles chat night in a specially set up sub room ?

Please use this thread to ask me any questions 
or work out a day/evening and time and give it a go 

We also have a party night on Thursday's or quiz on Tuesday's,
both are popular and fun nights in the chat-room.
and lastly I've finally got round to setting up Donor Chat nights 
look for the details on the calendar 

~Dizzi~


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes we ought to do this again folks - we did a few chat nights a while back where we had a separate room for us singlies and it was good fun    (as well as being informative)
I'm best between 7.30-9pm at the moment, any evening of the week (I don't get out much these days   )
so if people fancy it, I'll be there
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Dizzi, I agree with Suity when we did single chats before they were great and I'd love to see them happening again. I'm with Suity and can do every night, anytime after 7pm   

I don't use chat, seem to forget that it's there   

bingbong x


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

I've never done a live chat but would be up for it. Those times work for me too!


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Count me in. Wed, Thur or Fri best for me as home late the other two evenings  rlx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

7.30 Thursday Evening 

I will pop it on the calendar for you 

Suity are you OK to create a room or do you want us to do it for you all ?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

ooh, been a while since I was in chat - best if you create one this time round and I'll refresh myself on how it all works when I pop in - better put it in the diary - memory like a sieve at the moment!

Suitcase
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

No worries - Will see you Thursday


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

I'm in, provided I remember and am awake!!!!

Xxx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Can't make Thursday unfortunately - but will pop my head around the corner once my guests go and see if you're all still chatting.   


A-Mx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Do we need to register anywhere special if we've never done a chat before or just turn up at the time?


----------



## Minnie35 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ooh how exciting! Never done chat before. What do I do?


Minnie x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Caramac Just turn up 
However if you've time to peek in the chatzone there's lots of helpful info there 
I would also recomend testing now to see if you can get into chat - when it asks you to instal/update "java" allow it 

Sorry to all those not able to make Thursday 
feel free to post a night you _can_ do and see if anyone can join you


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry girls my wireless ISP -ORANGE Arrrggh.... is playing up, ORANGE tell me it is the router (not there's) and the routher people tell me it is ORANGE......so I am running off my dongle it doesn't let me do chat just email and website! I have been at my donor's house for a few days and so been in chatting to my old friends (and new) for a few days.

It is great fun so do have a go.....
Lx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Dizzisquirrel - I just had a quick nose around the ChatZone...but I might be being thick or something but couldn't see the "rooms" to chat in. For example I thought I'd take a peek in the Welcome room, but I couldn't work out where it was! I just see a regular board, with stickies at the top and threads towards the bottom. I can get into all of these like any other part of FF, but couldn't work out what/where was a "room"!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The list on the right says users and rooms at the top they are tabs


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Got it - thanks! Although it still took me about 5 minutes to figure out what you meant *blush*


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

I love chat (as Minnie can confirm!!   ).  Will be there if my visitor has gone in time....it's in my diary so I don't forget!   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Minnie35 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Dizzisquirrel, I've managed to get into the chat room.


Anyone know what our room's called? Can't find one that says singlies - is it snugs?


Chat later - I seem to come up as Jilly35 - that's waht I originally joined as.


Minnie x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

We will create a new room - calling it singlies - no need for a password

I have visitors, so will nip in set up the room and run away, the room will close ( disappear ) when the last person leaves!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Opening the room now


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks Dizzi


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Dizzi and the lovely FF singlies thanks for chatting.
L x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Eek. I totally forgot about this! Next time, as I was really looking forward to chatting to you all. Hope you had a good natter.
Xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

yes, was lovely to chat
we should arrange another one quite soon and advertise it well - be lovely to have some more folk join us   

Suitcase
x


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

It was good fun! I agree it should be posted on both threads next time as not sure if some people missed it because it was only over here?


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Count me in. How often are you planning them?


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

oh dear I forgot  will keep an eye out for the next one


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Boo I didn't know about this otherwise would have joined. Are we going to chat every Thursday? I'm in. Coco xxx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Aw forgot sorry! Rlx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Glad you all had a good evening  

Is every thursday a plan ? 

I would say meet again this week on Thursday same time, and change the day next time maybe 
you can meet as often as you like in chat, no need to wait for an organised night 

Usernames in Chat are the names you registered with, and so may be different to your name on the boards, 
if you would like the two to be the same please PM me, 
and be advised I will need to change your password, in order to change your name and you will need to be able to access your registered EMail! you can change your paassword back after youve logged in 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

PS 
Would someone be able to lpost the link to this thread in your other active thread/s 
Ta Muchly x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

cool, this thurs it is then - thurs suit me as my mum has her bridge friends over so I am banished upstairs with my laptop!

will cross post shortly - just need to go and shovel carrot and pear puree into a baby   
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

reminder that it's chat tonight at 7.30pm   
have created a room for us called 'Singlies' 
hope to see lots of you there!
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry I missed you chatting I was working late xx


----------

